
Data Structures Cheat Sheet - sciencewolf
https://algodaily.com/lessons/an-executable-data-structures-cheat-sheet?view=article
======
sciencewolf
Wow, the response to this was great! Thanks all for upvoting. Small plug--
[https://algodaily.com](https://algodaily.com) uses illustrations and visuals
to teach technical interview concepts. We're coming out with a book soon! If
you liked this cheat sheet, you may be interested in signing up for our 100
days of free interview problems newsletter at
[https://algodaily.com/challenges/daily](https://algodaily.com/challenges/daily)

------
sciencewolf
Hope this helps some people :-) I've always wanted a cheat sheet that I could
print out or save as a reference. A quick scan before interview day will be
sure to help you feel more confident.

~~~
mordechai9000
This is well-written, and a good survey of basic data structures. It would be
more useful if you included more advanced data structures, as well. Do you
have any plans to add more? For instance, the first thing I looked for was
self balancing binary search trees.

Side note: I've never heard it expressed as FILO before. Or at least I've
never noticed it. It's always been LIFO. :)

~~~
sciencewolf
Thanks! There's definitely plans to include more. For now, a lot of additional
material can be found at
[https://algodaily.com/curriculum](https://algodaily.com/curriculum) :-)

------
catsarebetter
I really like this, thanks for sharing

